# Fishing tip # 210 keep hooks from rusting



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I store hooks by size in clear film canisters and small Tupper Ware canisters. Each container has a small piece of absorbent paper saturated with Extra Virgin Olive Oil. My hooks do not rust.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

OMG -- I think you just invented Virgin Hookers !!! We need to go on Shark Tank with this one !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lsucole said:


> OMG -- I think you just invented Virgin Hookers !!! We need to go on Shark Tank with this one !


Pretty witty right there.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

We've used film containers with some baby powder in them , works well


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

What's a film container? Haven't seen one of those since the 80's. :whistling:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Blood Sugar test strips container then.*

I have a continuous supply of blood sugar test strip containers. I have an empty every 25 days or so. They are absolutely waterproof. Use the virgin olive oil and paper trick with them. Unfortunately, they won't hold really large hooks. You ought to be find a fairly waterproof container. You might have to buy it, though.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great ideas; thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do you take your hooks off your lures, or is this how you store new hooks? Not sure I understand, or I may be missing something?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I remove the rear treble from 90% of my lures.*

This gives me a spare for each lure plus it is a lot easier and safer to remove a single treble lure from fish. (Safer for me and for the fish)

I don't catch many Kingfish or Mackerel with the rear hook removed. I do not want to catch any of the mackerel clan. (We don't have Wahoo here)

Yeah, I miss a fish or two occasionally but any decent Grouper grabs the forward part of the lure.

We wash all of the lures we use each day and hang them to dry.

Hooks are stored in the bottles with olive oil. 

My son bags and seals maybe dozen hooks per bag. An opened bag is placed in a zip lock. We go through a dozen or so Sheepshead hooks per day when fishing for Sheepshead. My Grandson ties up a dozen or so Grouper rigs for a Grouper trip.

Kinda nice to have a 9 year old do your rigging for you. He snells Grouper rigs like a pro. He also rigs all of our Shark leaders with #10 wire. The kid has a Dad who is mighty picky about rigging so he has learned to rig everything right.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

captken said:


> This gives me a spare for each lure plus it is a lot easier and safer to remove a single treble lure from fish. (Safer for me and for the fish)
> 
> I don't catch many Kingfish or Mackerel with the rear hook removed. I do not want to catch any of the mackerel clan. (We don't have Wahoo here)
> 
> ...


Ah, would love to live somewhere that removing hooks to AVOID catching fish is an option.


----------

